# Fast Tracks Raceway in Avon Indiana



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

New slot car track located in Avon Indiana. They have a 1/24th scale tri oval, a 1/24th scale 1/8th mile drag strip. Also they have 1/64th scale H.O. track. 

Fast Tracks is located at 9145 East U.S 36 in Avon Indiana, 46123. Located directly to the East of Andy Mohr Toyota. 

Phone Number 317-313-4244

Website http://fasttracksraceway.com/index.html

Hours of Operation. 
Closed on Monday
Tuesday-Friday 5pm-9pm
Saturday 9am-9pm
Sunday 11am-9pm

Race Schedule 
Wednesday at 7pm and Saturday at 4pm. FCR
Saturday at 7pm 4in NASCAR
Sunday at 3pm ET Bracket Drag Racing

Rules. 
FCR. Basically box stock. 
Body must be FCR pre-cut .015 Lexan
Must run stock tires
Motor is to be unsealed and is not to be tampered with
You may change brushes to either Big Foot or Golddust
No modifying of the chassis 
Must have 1/16th" track clearance including gear
Gears must be Pink Parma Crown gears
Pinion must be 9 tooth. 

4in class rules are being reviewed as I type this. I will update this post as soon as they are finalized. 

Come on out and join in the fun

THERE IS ALSO A HOBBYSHOP CARRYING ALL OF THE PARTS YOU WILL NEED TO RACE. IF IT IS NOT IN STOCK HE WILL ORDER IT FOR YOU.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

I will try to stop by and check it out soon.


----------



## Kjcastor (Mar 5, 2012)

*Fast Tracks Raceway*

Thanks for starting a new thread.
The FCR races has been averaging about 18 racers lately and as many as 23 on a Wednesday night which is the larger crowd of the two race days.
The four inch class is smaller group of racers but definitely a very competitive group who can really demonstrate racing skill. The 1000' Drag strip had its debut event on Sunday and had 14 cars compete. 
The track has only been open for 9 weeks now and has experienced a great reception from the community and the hard core racers. The facility is very well lit and clean even the bathroom is far better than what you get accustomed to around racetracks 
The business continues to grow and evolve with a desire to provide a family oriented place to come and experience slot car racing


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you KJ. This is Justin Carey. Who am I speaking with


----------



## Kjcastor (Mar 5, 2012)

Kyle Castor the race director for the last two weeks on Wednesday nights


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes yes. I know you. Lol. Didn't know the last name


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

FCR racing tonight at 7 pm. Come race or come watch. Doors open at 5. Open practice til 645. Qualifying at 7. Racing shortly after. Done by 930-10. Tech opens at 630. Bring your drag car as it will be open as well. .


----------



## Jman3302 (Mar 7, 2012)

Justin, where are you posting results at on here? Do you have a link?


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Results for tonight. 
Fast qualifier. Mike ford 2.734
A main
Mike ford 330 laps
Sean Buckley 330 laps
Mark Heck with 326 laps. 

Great night of racing. Even with the beautiful weather we had 18 entries. Great night of racing.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Results*

Saturday Results

FCR
TQ Robert Kelm 2.687
A-main
Justin Carey 336 Laps
Dan Laycock 334 Laps
Sean Buckley 333 Laps

4in NASCAR
Justin Carey 398 Laps
Terry Watson 388 Laps
Jim Golay 386 Laps


----------



## Kjcastor (Mar 5, 2012)

*3-11-12*

Fast Tracks Raceway had its second weekly bracket race today 20 cars entered 
That is not a lot of cars but we had a great time and ran anyways at the end of the day Randy Snyder took home the big money with a 1st place and a semi win followed by Jim Castor with a 2nd place and Barbie Tomasik with the other semi


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well whats the report this week on the bracket drag racing,did the enteries go up any???


----------



## Kjcastor (Mar 5, 2012)

*3rd bracket race results*

We had 24 cars entered this week. Randy Snyder again took home the top prize and two semi's Jim Golay took home second.
The track director payed out $40 this week and we discussed changing the event to a week night to draw more interest


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw your TV commercial on the SPEED channel last night. It looked GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Kjcastor (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks 
Alot of people have helped out in the effort to spread the word about Indy's newest slot car track 
Hope to see some new and familiar faces at the track real soon


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldnt be so quick to change it to a weeke night cause then you have people that work and then if they live very far they cant make it.to your numbers are increasing every week.T/R motorplex runs on the weekends and they get huge numbers. you just have to keep plugging away but keep the same day and time and not switch it around all the time.once your consistant with your day and times ,more people can count on running.plus they need to update their website and post pictures of the action so people can see this.give it time.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

The thought process behind adding a week night is that the nhra guys from Brownsburg could come and race. Right now they can't on the weekends. I don't think they are trying to eliminate Sundays just trying to add and build.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah adding a night would be good be not to eliminate sundays...does anyone know if the track sells the parma drag cars??
and or the drag racing starter set????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my experience has been that the 1:1 drag racers usually don't come to play during their season even on week nights. but they like to play during off season and are avid fans and racers. I agree with keeping your present program going and maybe trying to add another night in where the guys can commit to supporting it.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

He has Parma drag cars there. S16d. And x12's. He can get you the starter kit as well if you want one.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Last wednesday results. Mike ford 334. Kurtis potter 333 Justin Carey 332

Fast time justin Carey 2.708


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is another suggestion, to raise they car counts,need to start posting full results and how many cars .that way epople can see how many racers are showing up and they need results a well posted on the website and maybe a few pictures of the turn outs on race days.somebody really needs to get their website current.its the best way for people to keep coing back to the website as well a the track.but it seems these website suggestios are falling on deaf ears...even though its the best way to get the enteries and car counts up..just my two cents guys:wave:


----------



## kris2020 (Jan 24, 2012)

Don’t you think it is pretty far from here and new place nobody knows and we didn't get any info about it apart from you.

______________
Speedway racing


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

3 months of no activity, is this still active or worthwhile to make a trip out?

are there results posted in another venue


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello anyone on this thread anymore.is this place even still open????? do they have any turn outs??? ,if So what is being raced??????..no one can seem to even try to update the website which would take a few minutes,still no race info on there, just hours of operation.Here is alittle Hint for those over at Fast Tracks!!!! now days if you dont update websites and you dont advertise on forums and what not ..You go out of Business!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Very true Scottman and it would be a great shame if that was the case for this place. I've just been looking at the website and that tri-oval looks brilliant. I'm an HO man and I do like the HO track but there is something about a jumbo 1/24th track that makes you go Woooo!!! :thumbsup:

So yes, Fast Track. Update your website, keep the results and promo coming and you will go far. And people like myself from the UK will add you to our must-see places in the US list!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

One of the regulars told me they closed. Sad.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Like I said ,you have these people that want to open up a slot car track or an RC track,they put up a website,with basic info or not enough,never update the site,they never did put up a race schedule of what nights and what time they race,they never came on hobbytalk and posted results,and or what classes were running.So people dont know what classes are popular,what time they run,how good the turn outs are.and then they wonder ,why no one hardly showed up,iam sorry i dont understand these people that spend all this money on tracks,building and so on,then dont do any advertising,dont update websites if they have them,and then wonder why their business goes out.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I stopped by the building today in Avon. I wondered if there would be a sign or note stating what was up. Nothing. Building looks the same, track is still in place, store hours are still posted. Weird. Website is still up, but the phone number is disconnected. It's like it's just closed and no one ever came back to do anything about it. 

Beats me.


----------



## Thunderjet (May 30, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually, they've cleared the property. New Mazda dealership coming.


----------

